# Leupold SX-5 Santiam spotting scope



## Bearbait49 (Jun 16, 2020)

Brand new Still in the box Leupold SX-5 Santiam 27-55x80 HD Spotting scope Just in time for the rifle seasons Asking price $1400 or best reasonable offer. Cash only no trades.


----------

